# Small situation:



## TechWench (Apr 20, 2005)

I had an actor physically threaten me tonite. Why? Because I told him to get in costume. We were alone when it happened and I immediately told the director. He understood that I didnt feel safe and was upset so he talked to the entire cast. I wish we could just kick him out of the show, but we open this week. And there is no one who could stand in for him. For the time being I have one of the guys with me at all times. But thats only temporary. 

I hate this.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 20, 2005)

Well I think that you did the right thing in reporting the incident and in also having someone else with you for the remainder of the shows. Although you will probably feel that it is not you that needs to be ‘minded’ but the actor in question. I hope that you also make a formal written complaint as well. Whilst nothing may progress any further than the steps that have already been taken, it will establish a documented account of what happened and when. 

The problem here may not be related to this actor (as this may just be him loosing his cool and not something that he would actually follow through on). However, once the show is over and you are back in the theatre on a new show, without someone shadowing you, you may start to feel alone and anxious. Should this get to the stage where you have to leave, you have a documented causative factor. Now this is going to extremes but I do know of people that have been threatened in the workplace and been unable to return.

Hopefully it was a moment of stupidity on the part of the actor and something that would not go any further. On the other hand however, the situation could be unresolved in his mind. 

I suggest that you look at your options and talk to co-workers as only you know the situation, and there are several variables that will impact upon what you next steps are.

I hope that this turns out to be one of life’s lessons and nothing more.


----------



## SuperCow (Apr 20, 2005)

Most definately start a paper trail. In many peoples' minds, if it's not on paper, then it didn't happen. This is something you should inform your superiors about. But hopefully he was just having a rough day and lost his temper, and he's not normally a threatening person. But nonetheless, be careful.


----------



## TechWench (Apr 20, 2005)

We have had problems with this guy before. None like this however. He is always smarting off to me and my assistant. The director has spoken with him but he doesnt seem to understand that we are profesionals and that stuff isnt funny. All of my higher ups know what happened and they are going to talk to him again. I'm pretty sure the only reason he got pissed was because he was smarting off to me and I had to yell at him, but there were 2 other people in the room at the time. And it wasnt so much yelling, as we were arguing. But in the end I won and I think he was mad about that.


----------

